# September 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

September 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 9/1/17 on page 102
2.  Theft by Finding (audiobook) as of 9/1/17 on page 203, completed 9/16/17, 325 pages read
3.  Citizen (audiobook) began 9/2/17, completed 9/7/17, 160 pages read
4.  Code Name Verity (audiobook) began 9/16/17, as of 9/30/17 110 pages read

September 2017 Pages Read:  595
September 2017 Books Read:  2
2017 Pages Read:  8083
2017 Books Read:  24


----------

